# New (to me) van



## MIZZOU (Nov 18, 2012)

I've wanted a van for a few years now, found a great deal and pulled the trigger this morning. I was so sick of loading and unloading my truck almost everyday, ready to lock the doors and go straight inside after a long day. 

Any van guys have any advice or tips for organizing the cargo area?


----------



## MIZZOU (Nov 18, 2012)

And what's the best stuff to use to remove the adhesive from old decals? Thanks


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Yes love a van, lime you I hated having to unload every day. I am looking at a box truck, but am leaning towards a trailer instead.

A little lacquer thinner and a soft rag will remove the adhesive. If it has been lettered long what you are probably seeing isn't glue, but rather the paint has oxidized everywhere but under the decals. Wash and buff and will make it look new again.


----------



## MIZZOU (Nov 18, 2012)

straight_lines said:


> Yes love a van, lime you I hated having to unload every day. I am looking at a box truck, but am leaning towards a trailer instead.
> 
> A little lacquer thinner and a soft rag will remove the adhesive. If it has been lettered long what you are probably seeing isn't glue, but rather the paint has oxidized everywhere but under the decals. Wash and buff and will make it look new again.


I considered a trailer too. Still might down the road. In certain locations it'd be cool to drop it off, put a hitch lock on, and drive a little gas saver until the jobs done.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Here's a link to a thread that had some good pics of what others have done:

http://www.painttalk.com/f24/your-truck-trailer-set-up-17542/


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

MIZZOU said:


> Any van guys have any advice or tips for organizing the cargo area?


I got nothing. 


But congrats either way.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Just be sure to give careful thought to how you logo it...


----------



## MIZZOU (Nov 18, 2012)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> I got nothing.
> 
> But congrats either way.


You gotta be Schmidting me! that's how mine will look in a week


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

MIZZOU said:


> You gotta be Schmidting me! that's how mine will look in a week


And its _*so*_ unlike me to have a mess of a van! I'm on a big condo exterior right now. Got a 60' lift and we are grinding and painting all the railings and structural steel. I'm just TOO dam tired to organize it at the end of the day!


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

MIZZOU said:


> You gotta be Schmidting me! that's how mine will look in a week


lmao Schmidting me is my new phrase. I will do my best to make it go viral.

It will be like "king pin" for Munson.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> lmao Schmidting me is my new phrase. I will do my best to make it go viral.


Oh thats_ SO_ new to me.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Have enough respect to quote me entirely.:jester:


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Nice looking van Mizzou. Seems everytime I got a new one with different shelving setups, it took some time to find where everything fit best. Paul probably has the right idea with the interior of his.:whistling2:


----------

